# Ribbons?



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

How many judges will they have? 

It all depends on how good the club is. Sometimes you get a ribbon for the combined score of your judges, sometimes they have little ribbons in the office for each judge's score, and sometimes you just get points. But lately the trend to keep things "moving" along is that they have the ribbons in the show office and you go get your own instead of giving them to you in the arena. Most seasoned breed show people are not into "ribbons", and the show management may reflect this. However, I always go pick up my blue ribbons :3


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> How many judges will they have?
> 
> It all depends on how good the club is. Sometimes you get a ribbon for the combined score of your judges, sometimes they have little ribbons in the office for each judge's score, and sometimes you just get points. But lately the trend to keep things "moving" along is that they have the ribbons in the show office and you go get your own instead of giving them to you in the arena. Most seasoned breed show people are not into "ribbons", and the show management may reflect this. However, I always go pick up my blue ribbons :3


But they do offer them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Some do, some don't.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Per AQHA rules, shows are required to have awards (ribbons). Most shows do not present them in the arena, and you have to pick them up from the show office if you want them.


----------

